# Stems



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

I have Cannondale C4 stem which came with the bike. I am slowly replacing original components with lighter and better looking ones. Do you have recommendation for carbon stem which is lighter but still stiff? Thanks!


----------



## Juanfco3 (Dec 13, 2007)

I love 3T but I would not buy carbon. their ARX Team is supper light and very stiff


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Carbon isn't worth is with a stem. Look for aluminum: Ritchey is lighter and stiff, FSA is lighter and less stiff. I love my Thomson, but it gives up 40+ grams to the lightest stems out there.

The reason you don't want carbon is bolts. A stem has 4-6 bolts and those bolts need threads. Its easy to cut threads into an aluminum stem, but carbon requires inserts or molded in threads which add weight.


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

Extralite and Syntace are aluminum and very light. Though if I could have any carbon stem, it would be an Edge Composites.


----------



## c_kyle (May 28, 2010)

KCNC Wing...can be sub-100g and sub $100.


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (May 28, 2006)

Lots of great stuff out there. Ritchey, Easton, Thomson, Syntace. I love my carbon, but don't think it's worth it in the stem department. You can get plenty light and stiff via aluminum...and save lots of $$$.

- Chris


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

Actually, you might even consider keeping the cdale c4 stem. I weighed mine (100mm) and it was only 125g... that's not too bad for an OEM stem... Depends on how long your stem is though I suppose.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I wouldn't go for a carbon stem. My bike comes in just under 12lbs, almost everything is carbon, but my stem is an extralite (alloy). 

If you're crazy enough to spend the $200-250 for an extralite stem, they're about the lightest while still being reliable in either 26.0 or 31.8.

The carbon stems are not generally lighter, especially if you go by actual weights, with the exception of the ax-lightness stem, which will cost you at least $700 and from what I've been seeing, may not be that reliable.

the eastons are pigs, which means you'd be paying a lot of money for something that will probably end up being heavier than what you have now.

kcnc and syntace and I think token have much better priced stems with reasonable weights. FWIW, I believe my 26.0 extralite in 90mm comes in around 78-80g


----------

